# "MY" MDMA freebase crystallization



## btcboss2022 (Nov 25, 2022)

I read a lot of different threads and posts asking and talking about MDMA freebase crystallization methods.
I guess many of them are tested and other ones are only taken from litherature.
I tested some of them and as always I post the most effective in my case and for what I need that dont means that is the BEST method only means that is the BEST one for ME. 
Normally I dont like to post detailed methods as this one Im very cautios with them because people used to understand that Im posting the BEST and unique method with all the collateral consequencies that It has, I prefer to post complete and concrete synth not General methods.

Anyway here It is:

1. Add portionwise cold HCL37% to the MDMA freebase(previously cooled too) while stirring until PH 3.

2. Heat the mixture gradually while stirring until 130C

3.Has ready a bucket, with 10 times the volume of initial freebase, of freezed acetone that has been at least 48 hours in freezer

4. When mixture is at 130C stop heating and pour It fast in the acetone bucket with vigorously stirring.

5. Leave the bucket in the Freezer at least 72 hours.

6. Take out the bucket and Filter solids with vacuum until It get dry, at the final part of that process pour a small amount freezed acetone over the solids to wash them before totally dry. The filtered acetone is keep It in the Freezer to try to crystallize more material if nothing else crystallized you can let the acetone dry at RT in a flat plate or similar to recover material or freebase

7. Once is completely dried Crush it and convert all into powder.

8. Solve the powder in distilled hot water(1gr/1ml).

9. When all the powder is solved Heat the mixture until 112C with some stirring and throw It fast into the cristallization bucket choosen.

10. Leave the bucket in a "calm" place, no Air flow, no movements, vibrations... At least 48 hours at RT after 48 hours put It 30 min in the Freezer before Filter It.

11. Filter the crystals and wash them with freezed acetone, the filtered liquid is saved to add It in the step 9 in the Next batch.

I Hope this method could solve most of crystallization issues that you could and the questions sent too.

I would like to clarify again that is not the BEST method or the unique one, Its just one more there are a lot of methods and techniques Im just posting the more appropiate for me, for my case and for my circumstances.

Thanks.


----------



## crocodile

_great post, quick question though.
what color does the mdma come out if you use a 10 to 1 acetone ratio? I imagine it would be white mdma. What ratio of acetone would you recommend for champagne color mdma?_


----------



## crocodile

Also on a side note, what do you do with the brown acetone you ate left over from step #4, do you distill it and reuse or do you dispose of it? (You use anhydrous acetone correct?)


----------



## crocodile

.


----------



## btcboss2022

crocodile said:


> Also on a side note, what do you do with the brown acetone you ate left over from step #4, do you distill it and reuse or do you dispose of it? (You use anhydrous acetone correct?)



crocodileThe filtered acetone is keep It in the Freezer to try to crystallize more material if nothing else crystallized you can let the acetone dry at RT in a flat plate or similar to recover material or freebase


----------



## btcboss2022

crocodile said:


> _great post, quick question though.
> what color does the mdma come out if you use a 10 to 1 acetone ratio? I imagine it would be white mdma. What ratio of acetone would you recommend for champagne color mdma?_



crocodile


----------



## Curiousonion

10 to 1 ratio?? That seems like quite a lot of acetone no?. Usually with a 4:1 ratio you obtain pure white mdma.


----------



## oscar412

Are you adding the 36% HCL directly into the raw freebase with no solvent?


----------



## Gale

Very cool!

It seems like they're adding directly to the freebase with no solvent which worries me lol


----------



## btcboss2022

Gale said:


> Very cool!
> 
> It seems like they're adding directly to the freebase with no solvent which worries me lol



GaleOf course you can mix the freebase with solvent before adding the HCL but later you Will need more time to put the mixture at 130C due this solvent will be evaporated, with the HCL from freezer, the freebase cold too and avoiding high temperatures during the addition wont be any problem ;-)


----------



## Policja Polska

btcboss2022 said:


> freezed acetone



btcboss2022
I guess you are talking about pure "chemical" acetone, not about the acetone from the supermarket.
Then, what about 99% that i can get here?


----------



## G.Patton

Policja Polska said:


> I guess you are talking about pure "chemical" acetone, not about the acetone from the supermarket.
> Then, what about 99% that i can get here?



Policja Polska>>>Then, what about 99% that i can get here?

You can carry out distillation and get 99%+ acetone


----------

